# Moving to Shenyang - Dec 2018



## ViniFae (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello there! :clap2:

So I'll be moving to Shenyang in December for 2 years. I wanted to know about what I would need to bring. My husband's being transferred there and I'm super excited, but I only get to to come year-end as I am completing a diploma. Which brings me to employment opportunities for myself, I have a law degree and an MBA, experience in corporate, but prefer education (I have taught Chinese adults and children online before), and have taught at schools. So would it be hard for me to get a job? (not that I would be readily looking as I first want to go sight-seeing and visit as many places as I can once I get comfy there :tongue1
I've heard that the output plugs are different, and fresh milk isn't readily available, just the long-life stuff, and yogurt too. Obviously I wouldn't be bringing perishables, but just to get myself comfortable for the first few months, I may bring some consumables that would help me NOT be home-sick.
So, I basically would like to know about the house-wifey stuff, you know? Like do I bring my own spices? Are Indian spices readily available, or pickles ? What about rice? Or whole wheat flour? I am an Indian living in South Africa, raised in another country, yada yada yada. So moving around the world hasn't been an issue. But since I've been here for over 5 years, I have grown fairly comfortable, and don't want to be out of sorts when I land. 
I don't intend to drive, so is public transport readily available? Like the trains or the bus systems?  I guess I'd have to learn Mandarin.
How should I pack? What kind of appliances, like a rice cooker or a pressure cooker, or mixer, should I bring, which I already have. As for technology I was told I'd have to purchase a VPN if I want to use internet services, but there are apps like Wechat that would replace whatsapp. :ranger:
As an Indian raised abroad, is there any racism that I may encounter? (I've experienced it in France and South Africa, I just want to be prepared) :juggle:
I guess this is a lot of questions. I'd appreciate any and all the advice I could get!
Also, are people friendly?


----------



## Selvan35 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi , Welcome to Shenyang , I'm a student here so I don't know much about the job opportunities here . Talking about the travel . You've two metro lines running across the city like a plus sign . Most of our travel will be using the metro line . You may have to download , didi 滴滴 ( the uber or Ola of China) if you intend to take taxis . Buses have a fixed fare of 1 yuan . Some of them 2 ￥. You've got cycle services here like mobike , ofo and hellobike which you can use for shorter distances. New registration can get you upto three months usage under 15￥(~Rs.150) ... I rely heavily on cycle usage here ( can't imagine Shenyang without cycles ,😂😋 ) 
Indian groceries , you can get some of them here (like mung dal ...). Rest you'll have to buy in taobao (like toor dal) . You can find Indian stores on taobao which are usually too costly . Its better to bring those products which you use more , from India . 
Make a list of things you normally use in your cooking and search for their prices in taobao. If you feel that its too high💰 . Bring them from India . The chinese rice , is too sticky unlike Indian rice . Indian rice is too costly online. Thai rice must be a good alternative . 
Coming to VPN part . You can get annual subscriptions around 100￥ . Most students here usually use astrill which is quite stable . But they share the 5 member pack . When you come here you can find friends from the student community here . Go to Indian restaurants , pubs , churches , you'll find Indians there . . .. make friends , they'll let you know more ... ... Shenyang is a big city with all facilities ... people of dongbei(northeast) are welcoming ... They adore foreigners(they stare at you , if you smile they'll slowly gather up their courage and start talking to you ). I haven't had any racial problems here . They've mistaken me for an African because of my complexion 😂 but they've always been loving and curious to talk to foreigners . Hope you'll enjoy your stay here , And Cheers !


----------

